# Hilfe!!! Ich komme mit meinem Laptop nicht ins Netz



## Hanswurst (8. Juni 2001)

Ich habe einen Laptop mit integriertem 56k Modem! Wenn ich ihn übers DFÜ-Netzwerk konfiguriere, wählt er sich für ca. eine Sekunde ein und trennt dann sofort wieder die Verbindung!! Nun habe ich es mit einer Fritz! PCMCIA-Card probiert. Leider das gleiche Problem!

Dann hab ich mir gedacht, ich probiers mal über die T-Online 3.0 Software. Beim Verbindungstest ist noch alles OK, aber wenn ich mich dann einwählen will, bringt er die Meldung, dass der DFÜ bzw. RAS-Dienst nicht ordnungsgemäß konfiguriert ist. Als Lösungsmöglichkeiten sind ein Neustart und eine Neukonfiguration angegeben. Beides hat nichts gebracht!!

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und könnte er mir vielleicht weiterhelfen??? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar!

--> Hanswurst <--


----------



## Markus (29. Juni 2001)

hallo

hmm hast du es mal just 4 fun versuchet mit einem anderen anbieter ?
vieleicht liegts ja an der teledumm ?!?

naja wenn nicht wuerde ich es so machen pcmcia karte rein ( die avm )
dann erkennt er die ja zu 90 % dann capi treiber drauf dann einenormale dfü verbindung einstellen ( also wie das geht weisst du jasicher ) und wenns dann immer noch net geht ..... hmmm fahr in den baumarkt kauf dir einen ganz grossen hammer und dann ..... gib ihm .....*g*


cu Markus


----------

